# G-SCI G-TROPIN HGH



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I have just tried the g-sci hgh at running it at 5iu a day and not sure if this stuff is any good or not but i have notice a swelling of hands and feet after a week is this normal?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone please pretty please lol


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Tingling sensations and the like (almost the same as the early warning for pins and needles) is something I, and plently of others, have experienced. Not sure about the swelling, though - at 5iu ed that may just be a more extreme version of the "regular everyday" sides.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

yes mate, shame i never got that of that stuff, didnt rate it much persoanlly...


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

noel said:


> yes mate, shame i never got that of that stuff, didnt rate it much persoanlly...


anyone used this stuff and is it crap or average? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

personally didnt rate it, but if your getting those feelings mate would imply its working....so fret not. yours is good to go


----------

